
Wipe Left? The Roll-In-Front Toilet Seat - misnamed
https://weburbanist.com/2018/07/22/wipe-left-getting-a-handle-on-the-roll-front-toilet-seat/
======
loco5niner
An artist puts a toilet paper roll on the front of the toilet seat for....
reasons.

I submit this is not HN material.

